# Lump Charcoal Database



## the iceman (Mar 11, 2009)

I was just surfing around & found this site... http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

I was wondering if anyone had seen this & whether you find it useful for choosing your charcoal? It looks to me to be a good source for info. I found the reviews interesting.


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 11, 2009)

It's a great source of info on lump. The best there is. The site has been around for ages. I first saw his posts on the BGE forum 11 or 12 years ago.


----------



## alx (Mar 11, 2009)

Great site.I am currently making a 55 gallon lump charcoal maker from this site.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, I ran across it during the outage.  Pretty interesting what some people do with their time!


----------



## jdt (Mar 12, 2009)

it is a very complete database which is nice so its not so regional, I have never seen most of them brands up here but if I see a new brand I know to check and see if he has a review, usually he does.


----------

